# Wicked Tough Pole Saw - Coming Spring 2013....



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

This is what the 12 footer looks like for packing...


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

And the 6 footer packed... Multiple patents pending...


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

No tree trimmers out there?


----------



## HuntNFilmNY (Jul 23, 2010)

Think they look awesome Todd.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Man i cant wait to get my hands on one! Need any field testers??? lol


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Is that the one that got you all bloody?


----------



## jmh0411 (Mar 14, 2007)

Cant wait till available, look great!
Cost is going to be?


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! Cost will be $139.99 for a 6 footer and $199.99 for a 12 footer. I was hoping the final price would be lower, but making things in the USA isn't cheap! Thanks for the support guys!!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

WKP - Todd said:


> Thanks guys! Cost will be $139.99 for a 6 footer and $199.99 for a 12 footer. I was hoping the final price would be lower, but making things in the USA isn't cheap! Thanks for the support guys!!!


Todd, I'm to the point in my hunting lifestyle that I buy what works! And your saws are the best! I don't use Lone Wolf cause there what everyone else uses..they Work! 


Good things ain't cheap..and I spend a little more coin for USA!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice looking saws man, I just bought a 10' Hooyman and it is the best trimmer I've owned. These Wicked saws look badass and made in the USA is even better. I'm sure they'll last a lifetime.


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Been waiting on someone to make a great pole saw. Looks like you have done it!!!!!!! Count me in!!!!!


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

What kind of warranty will these have?


----------



## Leftridge (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd gladly pay that for a saw better than this platic Hooyman.. Looking forward to getting your in my hand, Todd!


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

you get what you pay for...ill pay the 200


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

For the pole saws, it'll come with a lifetime warranty on EVERYTHING except the poles and blade. Those can be screwed up if mis-used. Beyond that, I'm about as hard on anything as anyone I know. My wife can attest I pretty much break everything, and kinda take pride in it in a weird way? You will get years of use out of it, and if you ever have an issue that wasn't caused by mis-use, you will be taken care of!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Keep it rolling...


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Back up!


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the hand saw and must say...I WILL definately be getting 1 of these. Awesome products!!!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks brother! We'll have them out later this spring - but should have them to sell at shows too!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

WKP - Todd said:


> Thanks brother! We'll have them out later this spring - but should have them to sell at shows too!


Harrisburg this year Todd??


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

looks like a good product. What are the poles made of?


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

You guys make the best hand saws Ive ever used. I always break atleast two of the plastis saws a year. Got a wicked saw last spring and is still going strong on origonal blade. Will be getting wicked pole saw. Thanks for keeping Americans working with American made products.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! Poles are drawn aluminum. Will have pole saws for-sale in Harrisburg!


----------



## gf319804 (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like a great product! I like how small everything packs up too! It's hard to tell in the pictures, but is the saw itself detachable from the pole via a quick disconnect? This is one of the features I find convenient when you need a good hand saw, but not necessarily the pole.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone get a chance to check out our new products at the ata?


----------



## Jack Nasty (Aug 28, 2007)

WKP - Todd said:


> *For the pole saws, it'll come with a lifetime warranty on EVERYTHING except the poles and blade.* Those can be screwed up if mis-used. Beyond that, I'm about as hard on anything as anyone I know. My wife can attest I pretty much break everything, and kinda take pride in it in a weird way? You will get years of use out of it, and if you ever have an issue that wasn't caused by mis-use, you will be taken care of!


So what exactly is covered under the Lifetime Warranty, the rubber grip and some screws?


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad to see you got Barry Sanders also glad to see a good pole saw.... Hope to get one


Sent from


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

The head assembly is covered. If I warranteed the poles or blades, guys would intentionally break them. If anyone EVER has an issue with ANY products from Wicked Tree Gear, you can call me personally (319)-217-0885, or email me at [email protected] and I will take care of any issues; even if you did something stupid to cause an issue.

You can buy quality from a company made by hunters, or buy the other stuff that's available in the marketplace. I can assure you of one thing, you will not get better customer service ANYWHERE!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I should have also mentioned; our grip is covered by not only ourselves; but the company we purchase them from, and who manufactures them in the USA! I could easily have sourced a cheaper alternative; but we only care to build the best; regardless of it's country of origin!


----------



## Jack Nasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I am assuming the head assembly is a compression lock of sorts, and it appears to be aluminum as opposed to some graphite impregnated plastic. I have a saw (which I hate more and more) that has started to slip at times at the extension joints, how does your saw hold up to slippage? How much do they weigh?


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

The 12 ft. assembly weighs 3.78 lbs, the 6 ft. assembly weighs 2.52 lbs. Both the 6 ft. and 12 ft. assemlbies also reach a full 6 ft. and 12 ft. when extended. 

In-regard to your question about the lock mechanism. The head and hinge are both aluminum. The hook closure is medium carbon steel and all fasteners are grade 5. It's a very strong assembly. As far as slippage, the tube adjusters don't slip if tightened properly, which I've never found to be a problem. Poles also have a rolled groove (male and female) that locks the tubes open so they can't slide out from each other.

Hope this helps answer your questions. If you have any additional, please let me know.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Guys, just wanted to let you know I've just confirmed that I will have pole saws at the Columbus, OH and Madison, WI shows! Stop by and see us to get the best prices of the year!


----------



## Fuzz_4 (Apr 1, 2006)

How long til they start hittin the stores?


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

It'll be a while. Most stores aren't bringing them in until summer.


----------



## arkansasbowboy (Nov 25, 2011)

WKP - Todd said:


> No tree trimmers out there?


Yes, and they are Professional Tree Service grade. They should last forever for a hunter. I think I will buy one of each for my tree service and they might just happen to end up in my hunting pack. LOL


----------

